# Visual testing - 9600 XT



## bobgreen5s (Jan 13, 2006)

I am using the ATI 9600 XT with the catalyst 5.13 drivers. The clock setting work correctly in ATITool and the card is detected correctly but Find max core, find max memory, scanning for artifacts and show 3d testing all give me the error message "Visual testing is disabled". I couldn't find anyone with this problem. Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## pfc111111 (Jan 22, 2006)

i have that same problem. ive been looking for hours.


----------



## pfc111111 (Jan 22, 2006)

o but my card is difernt its a radon x200


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 12, 2006)

I had the same problem with my Mobility Radeon X600se. However I fixed it by doing the following: 
1 Go to run and type regedit
2 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > ATI TECHNOLOGIES. 
3 Then right click on ATI TECHNOLOGIES > Permissions
4 UNder the Group and Usernames make sure ALL profiles have Full control enabled.
4b (After you click apply one of them might revert but this does not matter)
5 Then exit regedit and go to System > Hardware > device settings > and go to ATI tool.
6 UNnistall Hardware and after this uninstall the ATI tool application.
Download the latest one and reinstall.

Worked for me.


----------

